# Richie Waterers (or other auto waterers) and Cleaning



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

How often do you clean out your Richie (or auto waterers in the pasture/paddocks/corrals) waterers?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My auto waterers get cleaned out when ever I feel like cleaning them but at least once a week.
I have a stop valve directly above them that cuts off the individual waterer, empty waterer, scrub, put plug back in and turn water back on. 
It is a 5 min job


----------

